# Re: Belkin N Wireless Router Problem



## thehulksdc

*Re: Belkin N Wireless Router Problem*

I have the same problem with my router I need help. Belkin doesnt help me they just tell me to do the same thing over and over again and it still ends up the same way a blinking orange modem light on my router. I pushed in the reset button on the back of the router, logged in to the router went and restored all the factory settings, and than went to mac address witch is what they tell me to do and clone the address, than I go to ssid and name my network, than I change my channel to 9, I am using the 20mhz not the 20/40mhz setting, I am using, the 802.11b,g, and N setting, I save my settings, than I go to security and I create a 64bit key, than I select on my reserve MAC address number for 1 day it is default at "forever" but that always gives me problems. Now that I'm all set I save all my settings that I placed. I unplug the modem and the router for about 1 minutes, than I plug the power cored back into the modem and the same for the router. Now the following lights are on and blue, wired, security, router. The router light is blinking orange but it will do this for about a minute. Now I'm connected but for only about 9 hours than I will have a blinking orange modem light this happens every day and I am getting tired of doing the same routine when I wake up every day go over to the modem, and the router and unplug them for about 3 minutes than plug them back in at the same time than I get Internet for another 9 hours. So that's my situation I really need some help Belkin custom support has not done anything to help me so far that I couldn't do myself. I mean they even had me put in a custom mac address and change my default gateway than that disabled my LAN connection through the router so I don't want to call them again so they can mess up what I have already.

My connection is as followes
Cable Charter modem to router,:sigh to wireless card built into my Hp pavilion dv9000 laptop.
I have my xbox, and xbox 360 running to the back of the router in 2 of the LAN switches. HELP ME PLEASE :4-dontkno

Oh this is the second one I purchased I thought the first one I bought was faulty so I took it back to walmart but I see know that it wasnt. I'M getting the same outcome with this one as before. Thanks for helping me in someway or another. I will be looking forward to your email thanks again

I have the newist update for my routers firmware the F5D8233-4V3

Shawn Contreras
Winston ,OR


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Belkin N Wireless Router Problem*

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Belkin N Wireless Router Problem*

Take this one back and buy a better brand of router. D-Link, Linksys, SMC, etc.


----------



## george0123

*Re: Belkin N Wireless Router Problem*

Why don't you try to connect the computer directly to the modem and check if your going to have a Intermittent connection, check the DSL light of the modem if it is blinking because if that happend, it means that your ISP is loosing Internet connection. However if there is no problem on the ISP side, You can replace the modem with a different brand


----------



## thehulksdc

*Re: Belkin N Wireless Router Problem*

I plugged the cable modem directly into my ethernet port on the side of my laptop and it works fine. its the router wireless that I'm having the problem with. I know I should have bought a linksys or Dlink I was looking at my budget and this was the only one that was going to fit. I purchased it at circuit city i have a credit account with them. So this is what I'm doing

I unplugged the router and the modem when I installed it. I had the modem running to the routers modem slot, the number 1 slot in the back of the router going to the laptop. I plunged them both in at the same time. I than log into the router using the 192.168.2.x and I go to connection and set it to dynamic, now I proceed to mac address than i click clone and save all changes. So now I go to channel SSID I'm on channel 9 i names my network

this is my ssid settings 
Wireless Mode f802.11g802.11b&802.11g&802.11n
Bandwidth 20MHz 
Protected Mode OFF 
802.11e/WMM QoS OFF

now I go to security to setup my protected network.
i enables the 64bit WEP that works fine

now I go to Wifi protected setup and i click "disable"

Use as Access Point " disabled"

MAC address control "disable"

LAN Settings my lease time is "one day" its default at forever but i have problems with that that's what i have going on my network 

thanks john


----------



## thehulksdc

*Re: Belkin N Wireless Router Problem*

I plugged the cable modem directly into my ethernet port on the side of my laptop and it works fine. its the router wireless that I'm having the problem with. I know I should have bought a linksys or Dlink I was looking at my budget and this was the only one that was going to fit. I purchased it at circuit city i have a credit account with them. So this is what I'm doing

I unplugged the router and the modem when I installed it. I had the modem running to the routers modem slot, the number 1 slot in the back of the router going to the laptop. I plunged them both in at the same time. I than log into the router using the 192.168.2.x and I go to connection and set it to dynamic, now I proceed to mac address than i click clone and save all changes. So now I go to channel SSID I'm on channel 9 i names my network

this is my ssid settings 
Wireless Mode f802.11g802.11b&802.11g&802.11n
Bandwidth 20MHz 
Protected Mode OFF 
802.11e/WMM QoS OFF

now I go to security to setup my protected network.
i enables the 64bit WEP that works fine

now I go to Wifi protected setup and i click "disable"

Use as Access Point " disabled"

MAC address control "disable"

LAN Settings my lease time is "one day" its default at forever but i have problems with that that's what i have going on my network 

thanks john


----------



## krishananda

*Re: Belkin N Wireless Router Problem*

why did you disable the access point feature? try to enable them


----------



## mjazairli

*Re: Belkin N Wireless Router Problem*

did u find a solution!!
i have the same problem


----------



## Jolni

*Re: Belkin N Wireless Router Problem*

me too!
it seems like it has something to do with my ps3 connecting to the internet and media sharing via the wireless router... 
any help?


----------



## surajrana.nhn

*Re: Belkin N Wireless Router Problem*

yes when you connect ps3 or share some kind of media via wireless router it ask for wep key then it cut the connection over the router and internet ..try to connect to the ethernet wire you will acess the internet again..


----------



## Jolni

*Re: Belkin N Wireless Router Problem*

that's not really possible, since my ps3 is in the living room and i don't want to lay a cable through my flat...
whatever, i'm gonna bring the router back 
any advices for a good wlan router? which brand?


----------

